
Show HN: Light up the toes at your next party - cardigan
http://toeglo.com
======
sucrose
This would only work in a sparse dance-floor. I thought this project somehow
magically solved the problem that I immediately thought of upon seeing it, but
no. It's literally just blasting a laser across the floor. Step into the beam,
and it's blocked to everything behind you.

------
sparrish
Also be useful to see if your floor is properly flat. Might be lighting up
some ankles or the floor if not. <grin>

